# Tankless water htr/propane



## blues brother (Apr 30, 2010)

I am in the process of puttin together a BBQ trailer and am thinking about this unit:L10 High-capacity LPG Tankless Water Heater
http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garde...PG-Tankless-Water-Heater/3967058/product.html

Do any of y'all have any experience with it or something similar? It needs to be propane cause I dont have a gennie and most bbq comps don't provide enought electricity.

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## Designasaurus (Aug 19, 2010)

We have one we purchased through Sportsmans Guide and it works great for showers etc..  They have a unit intended for a more permanent installation that sounds like what you might want.  If you join their membership club you will get 10% off & free shipping.

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=667361


----------



## papadz (Aug 19, 2010)

Get it. I have a bigger (Rennia)unit for my house and it has performed flawlessly. I will not have the tank style in anything I own again. Will def. save you money and as long as you have gas you will not run out of hot water. Mine is gas also.


----------



## FF-Emt Diver (Aug 19, 2010)

I installed an electric one on our home and it has performed wonderfully. Although the plumber tried his best to talk me into propane as he said it was way more efficient and good, I didn't want it but they swear by it so I would go for one!


----------



## FF-Emt Diver (Aug 19, 2010)

Whoa I just realized this OP was from 4 months ago, I quess it got drug up from somewhere.

So what did you go with and how did it work out?


----------

